# haunted house name ideas



## tank.1007 (Jul 25, 2010)

what's up guys, its getting closer everyday now and i need some ideas. we have aquired an old bank to do our haunted house in this season and i need some names, the bank used to be National Bank of logan, wv and is located on Stratton St in downtown Logan.

first 2 names i got brewing are:
Blood Bank
Stratton St Slayings and Moans

Fire when ready!!!!!
and thanks for any ideas submitted


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

tank.1007 said:


> what's up guys, its getting closer everyday now and i need some ideas. we have aquired an old bank to do our haunted house in this season and i need some names, the bank used to be National Bank of logan, wv and is located on Stratton St in downtown Logan.
> 
> first 2 names i got brewing are:
> Blood Bank
> ...


Stratton Street Terror
Nightmare on Stratton
Haunted Logan


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

terror national bank
bloody street way
haunted logan, wv


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

The Blood Bank


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Last Security*

Savings and groans.
In Security chaffings &moans
Bank of True Blood
Bank of Secure bodilly fluids
First Bank OF Logans Run.
Last Bink of Rogans Lun
Hinky binky bankie wankie safer than a tankie


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

First of all tank I would make an urban legend around the bank. Like a bank heist gone terribly wrong or something to that effect and then make your name based on that. So think of the tale you would like to spin, mix in a little propaganda and come up with your title. Like Blood Bath Massacres. Or Bank of Horror.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"Bank"*

Of bad memories! Memory Bank!
Bank Of Lost Souls
Horace Greedy's Last National Trust (Never trust him again!)
The scariest thing in the Bank could be the Loan department or is that the" Get you alone Dept."
"Hello little girl, I'll get you a loan." "Ill give you too much intrest."
"And just for visiting us today please accept this gift, a toaster, just allow me to wrap the old, frayed electric cord around your neck a few times so so won't drop it as you tour our bank."
The whole Bank-Merchandise=thing could be fun. My bank here has attempted to give away some of the cheapest, worthless "gifts" if you convince a friend to open an account !
Laughable.
Not yet to mention what terrible things could be locked away in the vault!?
Hideous mistakes of science?
A non-dead character could be in there named "Old Money". "He comes from old -money"(The Father of the younger monster)
Don't forget the Bank Guards, in-costume rotted holsters, rusty pistols, cobweb "safetys".
A nice siren could go off every so often in the bank just to make everyone jump!
"Sorry , false alarm! We thought a robbery was taking place, one of the bank's directors was just taking home a truckload of dirty money to have it dry-cleaned." (He's never have it "Laundered!")


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Creatures form the Bank Logan


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*National Bank of Horror

Banks slogan:
"We are always here to lend a severed hand!"*


----------

